# Lire la partition MAC sous WINDOWS



## miz_ici (30 Décembre 2006)

Salut.
Je sait qu'il existe un logiciel qui permet depuis la partition windows (bootcamp) de lire la partition OSX. 
Je n'arrive plus a trouver le nom de ce logiciel.
Je n'arrive pas le trouver en utilisant le moteur de recherche de ce site alors que je suis sur d' en avoir déjà entendu parler ici.
Merci
:rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2006)

miz_ici a dit:


> Salut.
> Je sait qu'il existe un logiciel qui permet depuis la partition windows (bootcamp) de lire la partition OSX.
> Je n'arrive plus a trouver le nom de ce logiciel.
> Je n'arrive pas le trouver en utilisant le moteur de recherche de ce site alors que je suis sur d' en avoir déjà entendu parler ici.
> ...


 
Es-tu sûr que ça existe ?? Ca me parait bizarre ça... :mouais:


----------



## whereismymind (30 Décembre 2006)

Si si ça existe, ça s'appelle MacDrive.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2006)

whereismymind a dit:


> Si si ça existe, ça s'appelle MacDrive.


 
OK,


----------



## miz_ici (30 Décembre 2006)

MERCCCCCCCCCIIIIII
Génial je vous aimes !


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2006)

miz_ici a dit:


> MERCCCCCCCCCIIIIII
> Génial je vous aimes !


 

Coool !! :king: 


:bebe:


----------



## whereismymind (31 Décembre 2006)

Et bah de rien. Quand on peut rendre service


----------



## ice (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je fais resurgir cette discussion pour vous demander s'il existe un soft gratuit qui fasse la même chose. Merci.


----------



## Tarul (9 Septembre 2008)

ice a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je fais resurgir cette discussion pour vous demander s'il existe un soft gratuit qui fasse la même chose. Merci.



Non, par contre lire et écrire sur partition ntfs, c'est possible depuis linux/mac os X. Voir ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/ecriture-sur-une-partition-ntfs-depuis-mac-os-x-167167.html


----------



## Markoneko (20 Mai 2009)

Il semblerait que si, ce logiciel gratuit s'appelle HFSExplorer...

Ciao


----------



## Link1993 (23 Mai 2009)

effectivement mais il date depuis peut (23 decembre) apres son poste en gros qui date de septembre


----------

